# Sophie Turner - Sansa Stark 'Game of Thrones' Season 6 stills x3



## brian69 (25 März 2016)

​


----------



## redbeard (25 März 2016)

T-31 Tage... :WOW:

:thx: für Sansa!


----------



## willis (25 März 2016)

redbeard schrieb:


> T-31 Tage...



Dann guggst Du wo was 

Ich warte auch, nicht nur auf sie...

:thx:


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

AAAH it's almost back!
Thank you for Sophie Turner as Sansa. Love her character.


----------



## kissedbyfire (25 Juli 2019)

The pack survives &#55357;&#56378;


----------



## ihave26cats (29 Juli 2019)

Thank you so much for these photos!


----------

